
Ask HN: What's *the* book for your tech subject? - nailer
Every couple of decades or so there&#x27;s a single classic text which most people regard as a classic.<p>Examples would be:<p>- Unix and Linux: The &#x27;UNIX and Linux System Administration Handbook&#x27; (aka the Unix &#x27;purple book&#x27; or the Linux &#x27;green book&#x27;)<p>- Networking: &#x27;TCPIP Illustrated&#x27; and the unofficial sequel &#x27;The Illustrated Network&#x27;.<p>What&#x27;s <i>the</i> book for your subject?
======
itamarst
Linux Programming Interface
([https://www.nostarch.com/tlpi](https://www.nostarch.com/tlpi)) is the book
to read if you're dealing with Linux and POSIX APIs.

